# color perception?



## algernon (Jul 15, 2007)

My color perception is way off like a TV with too much chroma...colors are way too bright and everything seems to be in perpetual sunset. It is very frightening. I would like to know if anyone else has this and did it go away and if so how. Did it dissapate over time or just poof!! gone....

looking forward to your replies... C


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

I have had this on occasion. I think it is pretty common with a bad dp/dr episode. It should go away soon, try not to worry about it.

Hope you feel better soon, I would give u some flowers if i could.


----------



## beatule (Aug 12, 2005)

algernon said:


> My color perception is way off like a TV with too much chroma...colors are way too bright and everything seems to be in perpetual sunset. It is very frightening. I would like to know if anyone else has this and did it go away and if so how. Did it dissapate over time or just poof!! gone....
> 
> looking forward to your replies... C


i have this as well, especially when i am outside. Colours seem to be either too bright or too dark as if eveything is in the shade. it does scare me as well..


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

I have this as well, but usually it is with red, orange. It's hard for me to wear those colors because it jumps out at me.


----------



## ohelp (May 22, 2007)

urghh i've had that before, it was ridiculous. definitely dr- induced.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I had this alot actually. Colors seemed too bright usually or too bright but yet everything seemed out of focus. The way it felt sometimes was looking through dirty glass and getting a glare off it. Almost like the glare from the sun you get off snow on really sunny winter days. I guess thats why on really sunny winter days i sometimes had derealization really bad.

Since my dp/dr is gone the out of focus and almost dirty look to things has gone but things seeming too bright still remains somewhat. Plus bright sunlight often triggers off a headache in me and sometimes a migraine. I always wear dark sunglasses outdoors even when it's not sunny.


----------



## 17545 (Feb 14, 2007)

uld.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Tigersuit said:


> HPPD is crazy with this kind of thing. I usually find things way darker than they're supposed to be. Like a sunny day, for a example, won't feel as bright as it should.


 I get that with the depression side of my bipolar. Everything seems dark and almost dead. I know it's just my emotions doing that but when major depression sets in there isint a goddamn thing you can do about it.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Tigersuit said:


> HPPD is crazy with this kind of thing. I usually find things way darker than they're supposed to be. Like a sunny day, for a example, won't feel as bright as it should.


For me the sun seems too bright and I cannot see things in the shadows properly.


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

The light of the sun and also of light bulbs hurt my eyes. It seems too strong. too bright. But also, on the same time, like when I'm walking outside, my surroundings looks too dark, like it's colored in black-gray.


----------

